# Marlin Model 60 22LR



## dslc6487 (Jan 26, 2013)

Bought this rifle from a friend and was  taking it apart for cleaning when I noticed the plastic buffer was busted.  Ordered one from Numerich and got it in.  Took the trigger/bolt mechanism apart to put the buffer on and now I cannot seem to get the thing back together.  Took two metal plates apart that are held together by some very small c clips, took inside apart to replace buffer and now I have all of the parts are shiny and clean but just having a hard time getting this thing back together.  Can anyone out there direct me to a you tube video or directions on how to put this back together.  Thanks in advance very much


----------



## Offroadtek (Jan 27, 2013)

The 60 is fun to work with. I had to replace some parts on one last year for a friend. Are you having trouble with the reassembly sequence or just figured out where things go? Brownells has a diagram that might be helpful.
http://www.brownells.com/schematics/Marlin-/60-sid285.aspx


----------



## Stieet (Mar 5, 2013)

I took a gun by a local gun smith and was asking him about my Marlin 60. He said that the recoil buffer was very prone to breaking on older guns. He also warned me to never take the trigger group apart as it was a real bear to get back together.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Mar 6, 2013)

youtube is your friend.


----------



## Darien1 (Mar 10, 2013)

Check Marlin Owners.com


----------

